# Sticky  Posting in Non-Urgent - Read First



## WiscTiger

I know at one time must have been lost in a prune or glitch that the same rules for subject line that are listed in the Urgent Rescue apply to the Non-Urgent Section Also. The only difference is dogs in Non-Urgent are not in danger at Kill Shelters.

*2021 Update:
Subject Line Must be in the following order:
State - Name, Sex, Age, Breed (if not GSD) or Color*
_*(CA: Milo / M / 8mo / Malinois)
(TX: Lady / F / 3yrs / Black and Tan)*_

*In the Body of the Post, Please indicate if the dog is in a Shelter (specify name & city), Rescue (specify the organizations name and if you’re the dogs foster) or Private Party.*


----------



## knwilk44

Does the dog have to be in a shelter? Or, can we post dogs that we know need good homes?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

knwilk44 said:


> Does the dog have to be in a shelter? Or, can we post dogs that we know need good homes?


Long as they are not FOR SALE, you can post any GSD's that need a good home in the Non-Urgent section.

:wub:


----------



## shepherdmom

Confused by your last post... If they are in a rescue (not free but with an adoption fee) can we cross post here? We have a GSD at a rescue in Yerington, NV and I wanted to get some exposure for her.


----------



## Castlemaid

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Long as they are free, you can post any GSD's that need a good home in the Non-Urgent section.
> 
> :wub:


Just wanted to add that even if the dog is free, it is a good idea to ask for a small rehoming fee - anywhere between 75 to 400 dollars is normal, and then donate the money to a rescue or shelter. This will weed out the kind of people who are looking for free dogs to resell for a profit, or who are looking for bait dogs, for example.


----------



## Castlemaid

shepherdmom said:


> Confused by your last post... If they are in a rescue (not free but with an adoption fee) can we cross post here? We have a GSD at a rescue in Yerington, NV and I wanted to get some exposure for her.


Yes you can. Dogs in private homes that are being re-homed can be posted here also.


----------

